# cable mini display port / vers hdmi



## carolo18 (13 Août 2009)

bonjour
je voulais savoir si en achetant un cable mini display port video/ HDMI puisque sur mon deuxieme ecran jai une sortie hdmi et je m'en servais sur le pc ,savoir tout simplement si cela va fonctionner ,normalement et logiquement oui mais il me semble avoir vu quelque part que avec la sortie hdmi ca ne marche pas et que c'etait mieux de passer par le VGA est ce que quelqu un peux m'en dire plus et surtout si ca fonctionne merci d'avance


----------



## Kamidh (13 Août 2009)

A je ne pense pas que cela existe j'ai chercher il y a quelques jours mais rien...


----------



## carolo18 (13 Août 2009)

si si biens sur sur appstore et aussi sur ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mini-DisplayPort...&itu=US-BWR%2BUCI%2BUCC%2BIT%2BUA&otn=4&ps=33


----------



## Holy Diver (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

on trouve aussi ce genre d'adaptateur ici:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13879/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-hdmi.html

Je l'ai acheté, et ça fonctionne bien sur mon Mini 2009.  Il faut juste se souvenir qu'Apple bride le mini displayport en lui interdisant de véhiculer le son (alors que c'est prévu dans la norme). Il faut donc prévoir un autre câble pour l'audio, c'est tout.

Cordialement,

H_D


----------



## carolo18 (14 Août 2009)

OK 
mais le son vu qu on ce sert du 1ER ecran principalement et que le deuxieme sert juste en plus comme extention d'ecran, si on met par exemple une video ,le son sortira comme d'hab par les hautparleur principaux aussi ,non??

ps:c du delire d'avoir bridée une sortie hdmi oudisplay port... y a pas moyen de passer outre!!!
sinon on peux ce servir du numerique spdif qui et sur la sortie de imac!!! je suppose!!
en tout cas merci


----------



## JulienCmoi (2 Septembre 2009)

Non, tu ne peux pas passer outre le bridage.
C'est vraiment du foutage de gueule chez Apple, tout ça pour imposer leur Mini Displayport de merde et n'en faire encore qu'à leur tête.
Je comptais m'acheter un MBP, et je voulais attendre SL en pensant que le bridage sauterait... ce n'est pas le cas. Je repasse sur PC, et sans regret, marre de devoir payer la peau du cul pour du matériel avec 3 ans de retard sur ses concurrents. C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, on a enfin la possibilité de profiter du Full HD (vidéo + son) dans un seul câble (HDMI) et faut encore qu'ils nous foutent une sortie qui fait chier tout le monde (Mini Displayport, pas aux normes en plus). Faire passer la vidéo et le son par deux câbles, n'importe quoi, surtout quand on sait à quel point Apple vante le côté design de ses produits...

Gros coup de gueule contre la politique de merde d'Apple, j'espère que beaucoup feront comme moi, et qu'ils arrêteront une bonne fois pour toute de prendre les clients pour des cons.
RAS LE CUL d'Apple. Voilà, c'est dit.


----------



## carolo18 (3 Septembre 2009)

c vrai que la suis sur le cul ... c du delire !!! enfin bref de toute facon c comme pour l'iphone pour vendre plus petit a petit il mettent les options au fur et a mesure puce gps puis mms puis le prochain camera devant puis ainsi de suite ,tout pour la vente !!!!


----------



## parfois (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
je me permets de greffer ma question à ce topic puisqu'elle est sensiblement la mm.
J'ai depuis 5mn entre les mains un écran Dell qui a les connectiques HDMI DVI-D (avec HDCP??) et Display-Port.

Le HDMI est il mieux que le DVI-D ?

Mais quid du Display-Port au nom si proche de ce "cher" mini display port.

A t il un intérêt par rapport au HDMI et existe t il un cable MiniDP >>>DP (je n'ai pas eu l'impression en cherchant)

merci de vos réponses

cordialement
GC


----------



## JulienCmoi (3 Septembre 2009)

parfois a dit:


> Bonjour
> je me permets de greffer ma question à ce topic puisqu'elle est sensiblement la mm.
> J'ai depuis 5mn entre les mains un écran Dell qui a les connectiques HDMI DVI-D (avec HDCP??) et Display-Port.
> 
> ...



L'adaptateur Mini DP vers DP ne semble pas exister, ça se passe comme ça chez Apple !
Le Displayport gère des résolutions supérieures par rapport au hdmi, et gère normalement le son, sauf chez Apple, encore une fois.


----------



## die1884 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté il y a quelque temps un adaptateur  sur ebay mini DP >HDMI (car a ce moment la apple n'avait pas encore un tel adaptateur dans le apple store).
Je me retrouve avec un Bug assez étrange ,
j'ai un imac 2,66ghz intel core 2Duo avec mac os 10,5,8 que je relis via l'adaptateur à un video projecteur en Hdmi . Lorsque que je met sous tension le video projecteur, la resolution de mon imac change (normal, elle s'adapte à la resolution du VideoProj) mais a ce moment la plus possible d'utiliser la connexion Wifi ou plus particulierement mon réseau qui n'est plus dispo (alors qu'il est disponible pour mes autres appareils connecté en Wifi).
Donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait une petite idée, car je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la connexion wifi et le mini DP.
 j'envisage du coup d'acheter l'adaptateur vendu sur apple store pour tester avec celui ci mais 30 Euros c'est pas donné pour juste un adaptateur  donc je préfererais etre sur qu'il fonctionne avec ma config. est ce que quelqu'n l'a  testé?

d'avance merci


----------



## wako08 (7 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'ai un Macbook Pro 13" avec Snow Leopard et j'ai le même problème que toi die1884.
Aujourd'hui voulant regarder une série sur mon LCD, je décide de brancher un adaptateur minidisplay/DVI (officiel apple) + adaptateur DVI/hdmi (non officiel) et là, comme toi plus de wifi !

J'ai trouvé une discussion sur Apple Support qui parle de ce problème : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2174155&tstart=0

Apparemment pas de solution... Si tu mets ta main devant l'adaptateur, le wifi revient. Je pense donc que l'antenne wifi est située près du port miniDisplay et que cela crée des interférences quand on branche un adaptateur. J'espère que des solutions vont vite arriver.

++


----------



## die1884 (8 Octobre 2009)

Wako08,  merci pour le lien, je suis contente de ne pas être un cas isolé. Maintenant la question c'est de savoir si avec l'adaptateur officiel apple cela se produit ou pas...


----------



## die1884 (31 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de commander l'adaptateur "officiel"  (vendu par l'apple Store) de Dr Bott http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ Je vais voir si le probleme persiste.


----------



## die1884 (6 Novembre 2009)

die1884 a dit:


> Je viens de commander l'adaptateur "officiel"  (vendu par l'apple Store) de Dr Bott http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ Je vais voir si le probleme persiste.




Ah la la ca ne marche pas non plus avec cet adaptateur .. donc ca ne venait pas de l'adaptateur... (Allez hop 30 euros pour en avoir la certitude...
Mon Imac n'as pas un an je l'ai acheter en mai et je l'ai acheter sur l'apple Store. Qu'est ce que je peux faire maintenant pour venir a bout de mon probleme? (je veux dire a part ne plus utiliser le Wifi et me cabler en ethernet?):hein:


----------



## saqsayhuaman (4 Décembre 2009)

Sinon il y a http://kanexlive.com

Kanex Mini DisplayPort to HDMI 1080p Video with USB Audio Adapter : $59,99

avec les frais de port : $78,29 soit 52&#8364; environ

O/


----------



## sas13 (7 Décembre 2009)

@julien: laisser tomber le meilleur OS du monde pour un câble, j'irais pas jusque là (retrouver les virus, les formatages régulier, la lenteur de l'OS, me passer de time machine, non merci, j'ai déjà donné).
Mais c'est vrai que ne pas sortir le son via le mini display c'est un non sens, et il faut du coup rajouter un câble jack. Mais dans mon cas j'aurais du le faire quand même, puisque j'envoie l'image vers un moniteur 24"(dont les haut parleurs sont mauvais) avec une entrée HDMI (j'ai donc un adaptateur mini dispay-hdmi + un cable hdmi-hdmi)  et le son vers une chaine stéréo, avec un cable jack stéreo-prise cinch. Comme les moniteurs ont rarement une bonne sortie son, c'est un moindre mal d'avoir deux câbles, un vers la vidéo, un vers une chaine hi-fi.
Mas c'est vrai que pour regarder un dvd sur une tv par exemple, et avoir le son sur la tv, il faut deux câbles, ou acheter l'adaptateur Kanex à 52&#8364;.


----------



## Angenoir (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut.

Je passais par là alors je poste un petit commentaire de mon expérience à moi 

J'ai été confronté à la même problématique: connecter un mac mini 2009 sur une tv led samsung.

En fait la solution était assez simple, ce mac mini était livré avec un adaptateur DVI-D (mais pas mini display, l'autre un peu plus gros à coté ), j'ai donc tout simplement acheter un cable de 3m DVI-D -> HDMI à 8 euro sur eBay, j'ai pris un vieux cable jack->jack qui trainait dans mes cartons et hop là, nikel. Avec XBMC et l'apple remote, c'est le top et ça m'a couté que 8 euro.
Si j'avais du acheter l'adapteur mini display, j'en aurait eu pour 20 euro + le prix du cable hdmi, le calcul est vite fait ! 

Il est important de noter que ma TV permet de sélectionner la source audio sur la prise hdmi 1, donc le problème des 2 cables n'en est pas un pour moi. Il faut aussi noter que la connectique DVI c'est du 24+1, il faut faire attention certain cable sont en 24 + 5 (une barre et 4 broches supplémentaire).

Enfin voilà, pour moi c'était la solution la plus économique et la plus simple.
Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un ...


----------



## yanouil (8 Décembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a t il testé çà?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mini-DisplayPort...Accessories?hash=item255794dbd1#ht_2066wt_974

Vous en pensez quoi?

Perso j'ai acheté un macbook Pro 13" et le problème c'est que la sortie son je voudrais la dédier à un micro externe, et donc faire passer le son par l'usb serait bien (l'ideal serait qu'il passe par le mini display, mais bon...) Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment va etre reconnu le câble USB de ce raccord? Comme une mini carte son?


----------



## havez (8 Décembre 2009)

@ Yanouil: C'est le même adaptateur du revendeur cité plus haut 



saqsayhuaman a dit:


> Sinon il y a http://kanexlive.com
> 
> Kanex Mini DisplayPort to HDMI 1080p Video with USB Audio Adapter : $59,99
> 
> ...


----------



## yanouil (9 Décembre 2009)

Oui, ma question est de savoir si qq1 l'a testé déjà ce câble... Et puis à 36 ça va, c'est qt mm bcp plus intéressant que 52...

Mais du coup dans les paramètre système, il y aura une deuxième carte son non? Sur le 13", il faut déjà choisir la fonction de la prise jack (sortie ou entrée)... C'est plutôt là mes interrogation. En plus je suppose que ça ne va véhiculé que du son stéréo non?


----------



## Dex (19 Décembre 2009)

Et donc, si Yanouil (ou quelqu'un d'autre) avait des échos !?

Parce que pour le son c'est vraiment une vraie aberration et celui ci pour 30 roros ça vaudrait le coup !! Le son passe par l'USB et l'image par le minidisplay, c'est ça ?

Par contre ils disent :

Compatibity:

Apple:	iMac / Mac Mini / Mac Pro / MacBook Air / MacBook Pro 13 inch / MacBook Pro 15 inch / MacBook Pro 17 inch

J'vois pas ce que les entrées minidiplsay changent des MBP à mon MacBook (dernière génération, celui qui est sortit en Octobre)

Mais je m'interroge quand même, es ce moi qui est parano ou le vendeur complètement con (il aurait pu dire compatible avec les Minidisplay quoi :mouais: )

Un grand merci, j'ai envie de profiter de mon nouveau LCD 82 cm


----------



## Dex (22 Décembre 2009)

Up up up silvouplait


----------



## klhac (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi, voulant brancher mon MacBook Pro tout neuf sur ma TV Full HD, j'ai donc acheté le mini display port avec un cable HDMI, cela fonctionne parfaitement bien pour l'image.

Par contre, pour le son, j'ai acheté un cable audio RCA classique à brancher côté MBP sur l'entrée jack et à l'autre bout, sur la TV aux prises AUDIO (rouge et blanc).... et là, cela ne fonctionne pas, aucun son sur ma TV!!!

Messieurs les experts, une idée???

Par avance merci.
K.


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

IL faut vérifier que la télé n'attend pas le signal sonore sur la prise hdmi.


Sur ma télé j'ai 2 entrées hdmi
Sur hdmi1 je n'ai pas le choix, le son doit obligatoirement être numérique et entrer par la prise hdmi
Sur hdmi2 je peux choisir dans le menu de configuration sonore de la télé, soit son numérique (et là la télé attend du son entrant par HDMI), soit son analogique (et là c'est le son entrant sur les prises cinch rouge et blanche qui est diffusé)


----------



## klhac (25 Décembre 2009)

J'ai le modèle LG 42LH3000 et dans les options, aucun réglage de ce type..... j'ai tenté sur les 3 prises HDMI du TV, et nada


----------



## Dex (27 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé l'adaptateur sur MacAway

Je l'attends pour demain je pense, j'vous tiendrais au jus !

Mais j'ai une question à vous soumettre !

Pour le son, je branche sur le MB un petit ampli de bureau relié à 2 enceintes et un caisson de basse !

Comment puis je "éteindre" l'écran du MB en gardant les fonctionalités du clavier, de la souris ainsi que le son ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2009)

Dex a dit:


> Comment puis je "éteindre" l'écran du MB en gardant les fonctionalités du clavier, de la souris ainsi que le son ?
> 
> Merci



Il suffit de descendre la luminosité jusqu'à ce que l'écran s'éteigne.


----------



## tomz08 (2 Janvier 2010)

Klhac, normalement, au dos de ta tv, au niveau des hdmi, tu as une delimitation avec les autre entrées... et normalement tu as une entrée son qui correspond au entrée hdmi... et generalement c'est soit une double coaxial rouge blanc, ou une simple jack comme sur les samsung.


----------



## klhac (3 Janvier 2010)

Oui, exactement j'ai 2 prises coax rouge et blanc et je les ai essayé sur mes prises AUDIO au dos du TV ... mais rien!!!!
J'ai aussi 2 prises AUDIO sur le côté du TV, j'ai aussi tenté mais également rien.


----------



## houlala63 (3 Janvier 2010)

moi,perso ça ne me choque pas plus que ça.
J'utilise un Ampli home cinéma Yamaha
et il est bien spécifié dans la doc que :bien qu'il y ait des prises HDMI,celles ci ne sont utilisés que pour faire transiter le signal vidéo.
Conclusion:
Il faut toujours un autre cable pour l'audio. :rateau:


----------



## carolo18 (8 Janvier 2010)

klhac a dit:


> Moi, voulant brancher mon MacBook Pro tout neuf sur ma TV Full HD, j'ai donc acheté le mini display port avec un cable HDMI, cela fonctionne parfaitement bien pour l'image.
> 
> Par contre, pour le son, j'ai acheté un cable audio RCA classique à brancher côté MBP sur l'entrée jack et à l'autre bout, sur la TV aux prises AUDIO (rouge et blanc).... et là, cela ne fonctionne pas, aucun son sur ma TV!!!
> 
> ...



salut
je pense que les rca blanche et rouge sont donc des sorties et non des entrées sur la tv,par contre si tu veux sotires le son de ton mac ,le mieux c quand meme que tu te branche donc en rca,mais sur une entrée bien sur de ton ampli hifi car sur une tv le son n'est pas forcement meilleur que sur le mac,alors que sur un ampli tu peux beneficier d'un super son ,suivant ta config et en plus en 5.1 ou autre avec dvd etc....tu auras donc ton image hd et ton son .....c'est ce que jai fais en sachant que pour le 5,1 etc... il y a quelques reglages a faire, ...


----------



## Dex (13 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Il suffit de descendre la luminosité jusqu'à ce que l'écran s'éteigne.



Merci M'sieurs 

C'est vrai que ça marche plutôt bien


----------



## Pweteur (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Une petite question me turlupine quand même. J'ai fais l'achat de cette adaptateur : Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI de Dr. Bott, et tout content aujourd'hui je le branche à ma belle TV Samsung Series 4.

Dès le branchement j'ai le beau fond d'écran Apple qui apparait mais par la suite, aucun moyen de lancer une vidéo :'(

J'utilise le lecteur VLC et lorsque je lance une vidéo en plein écran sur mon mac, l'écran de ma TV devient noir et rien n'apparait.

Une solution brave gens ?

Merci à tous et bonne soirée ^^


----------



## Pweteur (23 Janvier 2010)

Bon je reviens sur ma demande ^^

J'ai reussi à avoir correctement la vidéo  Il suffisait de glisser mon lecteur VLC hors de l'écran MAC afin de l'avoir sur la TV.. Merci le coup de chance


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est que tu utilises la télé en extension de bureau et pas en recopie video.

Va dans les preferences système / Moniteur et active la "recopie video"

De cette façon la télé affichera la même chose que l'écran du Mac. Si tu lances une video sur le Mac ele s'affichera AUSSI sur la télé


----------



## Pweteur (30 Janvier 2010)

Bon je suis quand même un peu dégouté .. 

L'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI de Dr. Bott transmet parfaitement l'image .. Le son, on as tous compris qu'il fallais passer par autre chose. 

Donc tout ceux qui ont des télévisions comme la mienne qui empêche de choisir une autre arrivée de son que celle de l'HDMI ! On fais un grand sourire et on lève le pouce ! 

Maintenant, autre info, j'ai essayé de brancher mon joli mac à une autre TV. Petit soucis, celle-ci n'a pas d'entrée HDMI :mouais: mais à une entrée DVI 

On achète un adaptateur HDMI/DVI et .. le résultat s'annonce grandiose ! Ecran noir sur la TV et impossible de détecter le moniteur extérieur (TV) dans les préférences du Mac.. 

Auriez vous une petite astuce ? ^^

Merci d'avance !


----------



## GeekHD (28 Janvier 2011)

préférences systeme > son > sortie > Sony TV - HDMI (dans mon cas car j'ai une sony ) 

Suffit de selectionner ça, et au lieu de sortir par les hp de mon mac book pro 15" (le dernier modèle je sais pas pour les anciens) ça sort sur ma tv 

(jtrouvais bizarre qu'on puisse pas alors qu'en faisant un bootcamp sur windaube ça envoyez le son)

amusez vous bien


----------



## tk94 (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je relance ce sujet : j'aimerais avoir des informations sur ce procédé :  http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?mco=MTkxMjQ2NjI

J'ai un macbook pro acheté en août 2010.  
L'adaptateur de Dr Bott vendu sur l'apple store me permettra t-il de diffuser la vidéo diffusée sur mon mac et surtout, avec le SON ? 
Parce que c'est la grande problématique de cet adaptateur d'après ce que j'ai vu un peu partout.

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------

